# John Deere 4310 transmission cracked



## forestranger52 (Aug 28, 2011)

My good friends John Deere 4310 transmission housing cracked. He was using the backhoe when he felt like something was wrong, looked underneath the tractor and saw oil on the ground.

He carefully loaded the tractor on the equipment trailer and took it to the shop in Frogtown. The workers came out with a loader, picked it up and it folded in half.

The two workers ran inside and swore that the tractor was brought in like that. The service managers son was one of the workers so my buddy got screwed.

The cost of repair was estimated at close to 4 grand and when finished, the price was $6,800.

We have asked around and lots of folks have heard about the transmissions cracking. This may be a major problem and the shop acted like they knew NOTHING.

Anyone else know anything about this?
THANKS

My friend does not use computers. He is always busy so he asked me to ask you. This expense is very difficult for him to handle, as he is retired and on a fixed income.


----------

